

A Gamer's Misspelled Rant Becomes An Epic Viral Video - stretchwithme
http://mashable.com/2011/01/21/dotdotdot/

======
AndrewDucker
It is incredibly entertaining. The voice-actor deserves to get more work.

~~~
jonsmock
I want to hear William Shatner read troll comments!

